# GBP/USD data



## julius (20 December 2007)

Hi All,

Just wondering if someone could recommend a provider for historical data on GBP/USD - preferably 1 minute or less.

Thanks very much.


----------



## caribean (20 December 2007)

Hi Julius, if you are after spot FX data IMO the quality of Oanda's data is very good, but pricey, you can get free Metaquotes data, but at such timeframes the quality is poor, i don't know of any others, though, i think there's quite a few around.


----------

